# Testostorone pellets



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

Went to the doctor to go over my blood results, testostorone is 500 , 21 male. The doctor has me scheduled to go in tomorrow for testostorone pellets, I do have symptoms of low T. I’ve heard pellets suck, just looking for others experiences. I would try for injections but considering my T is technically in the normal range I think it would be difficult to find another doctor willing to give any type of TRT


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

Pellets? Ugh. That sounds horrible. Why is the doctor insisting on that?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pellets? Ugh. That sounds horrible. Why is the doctor insisting on that?


No idea, I was excited at first that he was willing to provide any type of TRT.. after researching a bit I’m a little less intrigued. I’m fine with it as long as the benefits are there


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> No idea, I was excited at first that he was willing to provide any type of TRT.. after researching a bit I’m a little less intrigued. I’m fine with it as long as the benefits are there


Pellets are supposed to be a “convenience” thing and we have a society that on a whole has a stigma against needles but I don’t like the fact that they don’t have any flexibility. How’s the doctor know the dosing specific for your needs? Did you try to point that out to him?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pellets are supposed to be a “convenience” thing and we have a society that on a whole has a stigma against needles but I don’t like the fact that they don’t have any flexibility. How’s the doctor know the dosing specific for your needs? Did you try to point that out to him?


He just said with confidence “this will have you going strong at 900”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> He just said with confidence “this will have you going strong at 900”


Alright. Hard to argue there. Lol. 

The silver lining is that you’ll have medical record of TRT, which will make switching doctors easier for you in the future.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't the pellets require a mild, in-office, surgical procedure?  I know my wife's half-sister is on the pellets, but I forgot how long they lasted.  I think it is 3 or 4 months for women and up to 6 months for men, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Don't the pellets require a mild, in-office, surgical procedure?  I know my wife's half-sister is on the pellets, but I forgot how long they lasted.  I think it is 3 or 4 months for women and up to 6 months for men, but don't quote me on that.


The doctor said it was just a shot in the ass, but I think it is a minor surgical incision


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2022)

Horrible experience for guy I know, switched to injection after about a year.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> The doctor said it was just a shot in the ass, but I think it is a minor surgical incision


I don’t know if it’s changed but when a buddy of mine told me about it a few years ago, he said it was a small incision. And the small pellets were placed under his skin. He said he didn’t feel it. But I couldn’t help my imagination and  pictured the doctor fat-finger cramming the pellets into a cut. Lol. 

I’m sure they use a tool to make it easier.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Horrible experience for guy I know, switched to injection after about a year.


Well shit


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 8, 2022)

Hmm my father has been taking the pellets for a while now. He complained for a while that his libido has slowly gone done, mood was crappier and a few other symptoms. He went to our local doctor got tested and results were low but still within the normal range like 340 300-800. My mom and I, convinced him to see a specialist and they tested him and put him on the pellets. He said he noticed a big difference not long after. He’s usually a little sore after the pellets are put in but other than that he’s fine. He’s much happier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Feb 8, 2022)

Far easier to control when you inject.  Maybe after you find the dose YOU need you could comfortably switch to pellets.  But for the doctor to just generalize your response like you fit perfectly under the bell curve is rather ignorant.

Doctors like pellets because they're profitable and create a client for life.  It's all about that money.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Far easier to control when you inject.  Maybe after you find the dose YOU need you could comfortably switch to pellets.  But for the doctor to just generalize your response like you fit perfectly under the bell curve is rather ignorant.
> 
> Doctors like pellets because they're profitable and create a client for life.  It's all about that money.


Well as my procedure is scheduled for tomorrow I wonder if I could request injections instead, I have a feeling that won’t play out very well though


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Well as my procedure is scheduled for tomorrow I wonder if I could request injections instead, I have a feeling that won’t play out very well though


Yep. You can try to request injections but doctors are difficult to argue with because they have THEIR mind made up, they view themselves as the expert, and our medical system sucks. Doctors don’t like to vary anything outside the comfort level. 

But who knows, it’s worth asking. And now that you’ll be officially on doctor-prescribed TRT it should be easier to find a different doctor that’s willing to work with you.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. You can try to request injections but doctors are difficult to argue with because they have THEIR mind made up, they view themselves as the expert, and our medical system sucks. Doctors don’t like to vary anything outside the comfort level.
> 
> But who knows, it’s worth asking. And now that you’ll be officially on doctor-prescribed TRT it should be easier to find a different doctor that’s willing to work with you.


Good point, thanks for the insight


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 8, 2022)

My first round of trt were with pellets.
My test was low. Around 250ish. He said he would like to see how I do with them..
The first time I had them done I belive he did 14 pellets. Said it was the most he ever used. 
The procedure was easy. Took about 3 minutes. Within  1 month my test was 1590. He bugged. It took about three months for it to come down.. 
second round was another 13-14 of them. Same thing . It went easy.
Then I made the mistake of going to the lake with my wife and kids. I ended up getting a really bad infection in the cut..
Puss was oozing all over. That was the last time I had pellets.
It’s basically a set it and forget it for guys that want trt but don’t want to inject or be hassled going to the dr ever week for a shot.. it’s not a bad way to go. Your test will be high like he said. I have no doubt.

Feel lucky because with a test level of 500 the fact he is giving you anything is a home run.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> My first round of trt were with pellets.
> My test was low. Around 250ish. He said he would like to see how I do with them..
> The first time I had them done I belive he did 14 pellets. Said it was the most he ever used.
> The procedure was easy. Took about 3 minutes. Within  1 month my test was 1590. He bugged. It took about three months for it to come down..
> ...


Did you notice an increase in libido and or energy?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. You can try to request injections but doctors are difficult to argue with because they have THEIR mind made up, they view themselves as the expert, and our medical system sucks. Doctors don’t like to vary anything outside the comfort level.
> 
> But who knows, it’s worth asking. And now that you’ll be officially on doctor-prescribed TRT it should be easier to find a different doctor that’s willing to work with you.


Just received 8 pellets. Felt very weird


----------



## Kraken (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Well as my procedure is scheduled for tomorrow I wonder if I could request injections instead, I have a feeling that won’t play out very well though


I would at least ask why pellets, and why he prefers them. Ask what the downside of self injections are.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Just received 8 pellets. Felt very weird


Hate to do this to you, but I gotta ask, does it feel like the pellets are moving around?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I would at least ask why pellets, and why he prefers them. Ask what the downside of self injections are.


He said the pellets were more effective and kept T at a more stable level apparently


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hate to do this to you, but I gotta ask, does it feel like the pellets are moving around?


As of right now I can’t feel much other than numbness, but going in felt pretty weird.. not like a grain of rice. More like something the size of a grape being shoved into my ass cheek aggressively


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 8, 2022)

I have friends that are on pellets and they are content.  I don't feel that it will help them reach their potential but I may be wrong.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 8, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Did you notice an increase in libido and or energy?


It was a long time ago… I am going to say though test level of 1000+ you feel amazing. Most of the time.
Plus I was on a mission to get inj so whatever I had to do


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 9, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> As of right now I can’t feel much other than numbness, but going in felt pretty weird.. not like a grain of rice. More like something the size of a grape being shoved into my ass cheek aggressively


Wait what???? They put it in your ass ..
They are supposed to go in you love Handel or the meat at the bottom of your back. Never heard of the ass…


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 9, 2022)

And when I had them done the tool looked like a syringe. The dr made a tiny slice under the skin and out the syringe in and pushed out the pellets. Then crazy glued it shut… 

Things must have changed. Or drs do it differently…


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Wait what???? They put it in your ass ..
> They are supposed to go in you love Handel or the meat at the bottom of your back. Never heard of the ass…


Right in my ass cheek. they told my not to workout for a week. I can’t resist the urge to atleast do pull ups planks and push ups but Im paranoid they’re going to pop out of my ass cheek


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> And when I had them done the tool looked like a syringe. The dr made a tiny slice under the skin and out the syringe in and pushed out the pellets. Then crazy glued it shut…
> 
> Things must have changed. Or drs do it differently…



I know my dad said they use a syringe for his pellets. I had such a hard time wrapping my head around it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 9, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Right in my ass cheek. they told my not to workout for a week. I can’t resist the urge to atleast do pull ups planks and push ups but Im paranoid they’re going to pop out of my ass cheek


Like I said. How would they put 8 pellets in your ass. Are they in a sac or something. I mean you said it’s the size of a grape..
Did you see what they were using before they did it…
I had them done twice and they were both done the same way.
What kind of dr was it??


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Like I said. How would they put 8 pellets in your ass. Are they in a sac or something. I mean you said it’s the size of a grape..
> Did you see what they were using before they did it…
> I had them done twice and they were both done the same way.
> What kind of dr was it??


I did not see what they used, and I highly doubt it was near the size of the grape, just felt like it. I felt every pellet individually being shoved into my ass cheek, I’m not sure if through some time of syringe or what. Hes an MD (Barry G Willens)


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 9, 2022)

I’m sorry, I’m reading the thread and your responses and find the whole situation very funny.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 9, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m sorry, I’m reading the thread and your responses and find the whole situation very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a bit humorous, it’s an ass wrecking process. Hopefully it will turn out worth it, not very much info online


----------



## Send0 (Feb 9, 2022)

I don't like the idea of things in my ass. 😒🙅‍♂️


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't like the idea of things in my ass. 😒🙅‍♂️


I didn’t like the idea from the get go, but I figured this will give me opportunity to get injections in the future


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't like the idea of things in my ass. 😒🙅‍♂️


I don't mind it, but that is pushing it a little too far.  I nearly burst an intestine when I read you were afraid of doing any exercise without thinking it was going to eject out of your ass.  What is that going to do to the kids?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Like I said. How would they put 8 pellets in your ass. Are they in a sac or something.
> Did you see what they were using before they did it…
> What kind of dr was it??



so he's walking around like with a sac of pellets in his ass like some black widow spider carrying her egg sac


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 9, 2022)

this is by far the funniest thread.  i've ne'er laughed so hard...


----------



## 69nites (Feb 9, 2022)

Well you have them now. If it bothers you, all you have to do is tell him you feel great but they bother you and ask for an alternate administration.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 9, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> so he's walking around like with a sac of pellets in his ass like some black widow spider carrying her egg sac


You said Sac way to many times… 🤪🤪


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 9, 2022)

Rabbits can make pellets too.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 9, 2022)

Day 2: feels like I’ve been stabbed in the ass by an ice pick


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> You said Sac way to many times… 🤪🤪


Btw don’t know why the crying rabbit came up…


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 9, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Day 2: feels like I’ve been stabbed in the ass by an ice pick


Well you have a grape stuck in your ass cheek.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Well you have a grape stuck in your ass cheek.


Yeah. Just trying to update in case something down the line is thinking about pellets and stumbles across the thread


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> I did not see what they used, and I highly doubt it was near the size of the grape, just felt like it. I felt every pellet individually being shoved into my ass cheek, I’m not sure if through some time of syringe or what. Hes an MD (Barry G Willens)



How painful was it when they were inserted? 



Send0 said:


> I don't like the idea of things in my ass. 😒🙅‍♂️



Every thread, has to go gay


----------



## 69nites (Feb 10, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Yeah. Just trying to update in case something down the line is thinking about pellets and stumbles across the thread


I appreciate that. We've all thought about implanting finaplix pellets. You're telling us what it's like lol


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> How painful was it when they were inserted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

Another thought about pellets vs injections... If you decide to blast for a cycle, you'll be injecting anyhow, and you'll probably not have as good an idea about how much to inject. Even if you don't blast, it seems with pellets it will be harder to change the dosage in response to lab work.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 15, 2022)

update, barely any soreness left, feel nothing so far


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 15, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> update, barely any soreness left, feel nothing so far


dat azz absorbed all dem powerpellet pac man!


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 17, 2022)

May be feeling a little different, more energized off less sleep, and a bit temperamental.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 17, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Another thought about pellets vs injections... If you decide to blast for a cycle, you'll be injecting anyhow, and you'll probably not have as good an idea about how much to inject. Even if you don't blast, it seems with pellets it will be harder to change the dosage in response to lab work.


So, I’m thinking about pinning some test cyp along with the pellets, and as you’ve stated it’s difficult to calculate how much to inject, I have no idea roughly how many mg/week the pellets approximately release? Can’t find much info online unfortunately


----------



## Send0 (Feb 17, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> So, I’m thinking about pinning some test cyp along with the pellets, and as you’ve stated it’s difficult to calculate how much to inject, I have no idea roughly how many mg/week the pellets approximately release? Can’t find much info online unfortunately


From what I've heard from others, it's not an even release. I heard that you get more released in the beginning and less towards the middle or end.

I've not done any research to confirm if this is actually true, maybe someone else here can comment. If it is true, then you will almost never know how much to inject.

Besides, isn't your doctor going to test you to see how things are going? You don't want to inject anything until you know you will be clear from doctor testing for the next 6 months


----------



## MPM (Feb 17, 2022)

Just insist on the injections.   He already plans to give you the TRT so he cannot argue with the medication.  Injections provide the exact same drug.  Just tell him you are uncomfortable with the pellets after doing your research and feel twice weekly injections will offer stable blood levels and mitigate sides.   (Also it's much cheaper all around typically).  That is what I told my doctor when we were discussing different options.  

That being said.....@ 500ng/dl I am legit surprised he is giving you TRT.  I would also caution you to decide if you actually need it before permanently shutting down your hpta axis and possibly not being able to have kids.   Some guys can recover when that time comes but many cannot.  Just food for thought.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> From what I've heard from others, it's not an even release. I heard that you get more released in the beginning and less towards the middle or end.
> 
> I've not done any research to confirm if this is actually true, maybe someone else here can comment. If it is true, then you will almost never know how much to inject.
> 
> Besides, isn't your doctor going to test you to see how things are going? You don't want to inject anything until you know you will be clear from doctor testing for the next 6 months


There will be a follow up every 5 weeks or so yes, I will have to wait it out.


MPM said:


> Just insist on the injections.   He already plans to give you the TRT so he cannot argue with the medication.  Injections provide the exact same drug.  Just tell him you are uncomfortable with the pellets after doing your research and feel twice weekly injections will offer stable blood levels and mitigate sides.   (Also it's much cheaper all around typically).  That is what I told my doctor when we were discussing different options.
> 
> That being said.....@ 500ng/dl I am legit surprised he is giving you TRT.  I would also caution you to decide if you actually need it before permanently shutting down your hpta axis and possibly not being able to have kids.   Some guys can recover when that time comes but many cannot.  Just food for thought.


Well, my natural testostorone was around 1000ng/dl a year or two ago. I lost my libido, motivation, and all of my energy. Like a grumpy zombie, so that’s what led him to provide TRT, however he did not test my free test for whatever reason. Also, does one prompt for a test script/ self injections rather than having to go into the doctor weekly to have it administered? And yes I have thought about the reproductions of TRT, but I want to give it a good shot as I’m tired of feeling like ass. How long would I have to run it for it to really screw my seed?


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 19, 2022)

Update: food cravings seemed to have increased quite a bit. Sugar cravings too


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 21, 2022)

Update: 
Unmotivated, fatigued 
Face is bloated 
My appetite is insane, feel the urge to eat constantly, usually able to maintain a strict diet, finding it difficult atm


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2022)

Biggest issue with pellets is you can't control it.

With a weekly inject you can control it so much better.

You don't sound like you have a good doc working on it with you, actually a quite lazy one.

A good one will test all areas of test, like free, total and bio.

Total test is actually the least important and least informative.

We use total test just to test if we got good testosterone or not from a source.

Trying to dial in a trt, total test doesn't say it all.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 21, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Biggest issue with pellets is you can't control it.
> 
> With a weekly inject you can control so much better.
> 
> ...


He is a lazy doc, he didn’t seem to care much. He told me TRT would improve my hair growth as I have male pattern baldness, which I don’t believe at all. He also said I wouldn’t need anything for estrogen, and wouldn’t have any negative sides. I have nolvadex on hand and I’m debating taking some. Feel like my estrogen is high and don’t feel like waiting 5+ weeks to get rid of the sides


----------



## Kraken (Feb 21, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> He is a lazy doc, he didn’t seem to care much. He told me TRT would improve my hair growth as I have male pattern baldness, which I don’t believe at all. He also said I wouldn’t need anything for estrogen, and wouldn’t have any negative sides. I have nolvadex on hand and I’m debating taking some. Feel like my estrogen is high and don’t feel like waiting 5+ weeks to get rid of the sides


You could get your own labs done.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> He is a lazy doc, he didn’t seem to care much. He told me TRT would improve my hair growth as I have male pattern baldness, which I don’t believe at all. He also said I wouldn’t need anything for estrogen, and wouldn’t have any negative sides. I have nolvadex on hand and I’m debating taking some. Feel like my estrogen is high and don’t feel like waiting 5+ weeks to get rid of the sides


Nova isn't your answer,  aromasin would be ideal but testing e2 even on your own to see is best.

Go test your e2, look for a better doc for this stuff and keep moving forward.


----------



## ARXLabs (Feb 21, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Went to the doctor to go over my blood results, testostorone is 500 , 21 male. The doctor has me scheduled to go in tomorrow for testostorone pellets, I do have symptoms of low T. I’ve heard pellets suck, just looking for others experiences. I would try for injections but considering my T is technically in the normal range I think it would be difficult to find another doctor willing to give any type of TRT


I had the pellets, wasnt too bad. Cut a little slit in Left Glute and injected.........9 pellets; a personal record for my Dr. My T levels were 204. But, I had been taking soooo much Test, it wrecked my natural T levels. All in all, wasnt to bad, I prefer injections myself.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2022)

There are a few different tests for e2, if memory serves me right you want Estradiol, Sensitive.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 23, 2022)

Update: feeling like shit
Going to get blood drawn tomorrow


----------



## 69nites (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> From what I've heard from others, it's not an even release. I heard that you get more released in the beginning and less towards the middle or end.
> 
> I've not done any research to confirm if this is actually true, maybe someone else here can comment. If it is true, then you will almost never know how much to inject.
> 
> Besides, isn't your doctor going to test you to see how things are going? You don't want to inject anything until you know you will be clear from doctor testing for the next 6 months


Surface area of the pellet is reduced as it dissolves. It's going to be a slower release towards the end just based on that. 

How much that translates into reducing test levels? Idk


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 25, 2022)

Update: feel damn good, noticing gains and workouts are good, feel like I can spend twice as long working out and not get tired, and recover way quicker. Energy is good, feel like going out and doing shit. Currently on the way to lousiana to hit a casino


----------



## Novak (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey guys, there has been a series put on YouTube called "Sarmageddon"
In the 2nd last episode, he gets pellets as a PCT, it shows the actual procedure, it looks savage, but I can see why people opt for it, if your not happy about pinning.

YouTube link if your interested, the procedure starts around the 5 min mark





Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 2, 2022)

Novak said:


> Hey guys, there has been a series put on YouTube called "Sarmageddon"
> In the 2nd last episode, he gets pellets as a PCT, it shows the actual procedure, it looks savage, but I can see why people opt for it, if your not happy about pinning.
> 
> YouTube link if your interested, the procedure starts around the 5 min mark
> ...



I stick with continuing to pin my thighs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JackAsserson (Mar 28, 2022)

@Send0 @BigBaldBeardGuy 

5week bloods


----------



## Dirkdigglerr (Mar 28, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> @Send0 @BigBaldBeardGuy
> 
> 5week bloods
> View attachment 20096


Looks like they used the wrong estradiol test, ECLIA. Should use the sensitive test (LC/MS/MS). ECLIA can be inaccurate at mens lower levels.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> @Send0 @BigBaldBeardGuy
> 
> 5week bloods
> View attachment 20096


I wouldn’t be too concerned with the E2 but it really should be the sensitive LC/MS/MS test. 

Your triglycerides are elevated but have you been losing weight? Freeing up fatty acids isn’t necessarily a bad thing. 

Your cholesterol is shitty though. What have you been doing differently?

And your liver values are also out of whack. Did you drink? What else are you doing besides the TRT?


----------



## JackAsserson (Mar 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I wouldn’t be too concerned with the E2 but it really should be the sensitive LC/MS/MS test.
> 
> Your triglycerides are elevated but have you been losing weight? Freeing up fatty acids isn’t necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> ...


I don’t drink any alcohol whatsoever, the only unhealthy habit I have is vaping, I may be vaping more / drinking a lot of energy drinks. I have not lost any weighted, maybe gained a few pounds. I feel healthy overall


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 28, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> I don’t drink any alcohol whatsoever, the only unhealthy habit I have is vaping, I may be vaping more / drinking a lot of energy drinks. I have not lost any weighted, maybe gained a few pounds. I feel healthy overall


My cholesterol is through the roof no matter what I do. I could eat like a rabbit and it's still high. Heart has a 


JackAsserson said:


> @Send0 @BigBaldBeardGuy
> 
> 5week bloods
> View attachment 20096


5 weeks on what?


----------



## JackAsserson (Mar 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My cholesterol is through the roof no matter what I do. I could eat like a rabbit and it's still high. Heart has a
> 
> 5 weeks on what?


5 weeks on the pellets. My cholesterol has always been low.. even back when I drank every day. I think it’s the vape


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 28, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> 5 weeks on the pellets. My cholesterol has always been low.. even back when I drank every day. I think it’s the vape


Sorry I didn't read thread. What's the dosage on the test? And what else are you taking? I do not believe the vape is increasing cholesterol but you should drop that shit anyway


----------



## JackAsserson (Mar 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Sorry I didn't read thread. What's the dosage on the test? And what else are you taking? I do not believe the vape is increasing cholesterol but you should drop that shit anyway


 Take nothing else. It’s 8 pellets I’m not sure what the exact release is. All I eat is lean meat veggies and fruit.. and protein bars. They did prescribe me arimidex today, though I’m just going to hold onto it


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 29, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> I’ve heard pellets suck, just looking for others experiences.


You heard wrong, pellets are awesome! If my insurance company didn't tell me to eat shit and start injecting again, I never would have.



> I would try for injections but considering my T is technically in the normal range I think it would be difficult to find another doctor willing to give any type of TRT


Only Endo's and Uro's would say that, no optimization doc or TRT clinic would ever be OK with a 21yo with a 500 level. You have options if you want them, just don't expect ins to pick up the tab.


----------



## JackAsserson (Mar 29, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> You heard wrong, pellets are awesome! If my insurance company didn't tell me to eat shit and start injecting again, I never would have.
> 
> 
> Only Endo's and Uro's would say that, no optimization doc or TRT clinic would ever be OK with a 21yo with a 500 level. You have options if you want them, just don't expect ins to pick up the tab.


So far I am impressed with the pellets, loving right now


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 3, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Went to the doctor to go over my blood results, testostorone is 500 , 21 male. The doctor has me scheduled to go in tomorrow for testostorone pellets, I do have symptoms of low T. I’ve heard pellets suck, just looking for others experiences. I would try for injections but considering my T is technically in the normal range I think it would be difficult to find another doctor willing to give any type of TRT


I had pellets, they dissolve over period of 10 weeks, super expensive to keep up with, they work but shots much cheaper


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 3, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> I had pellets, they dissolve over period of 10 weeks, super expensive to keep up with, they work but shots much cheaper


my friend who has them says you can't work out for a week or so; otherwise the exertion will force them out.


----------



## JackAsserson (Aug 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> my friend who has them says you can't work out for a week or so; otherwise the exertion will force them out.


I worked out immediately after, you just can’t hit lower body


----------



## wallyd (Aug 3, 2022)

I’ve heard the pellets may have issues with how they l distribute testosterone into your body.  In other words it may not be very consistent. Now that was years ago when I was checking into TRT. It’s just a small incision, made at the doctors office , & then the pellets are implanted under your skin through a type of “straw”.


----------



## JackAsserson (Aug 3, 2022)

wallyd said:


> I’ve heard the pellets may have issues with how they l distribute testosterone into your body.  In other words it may not be very consistent. Now that was years ago when I was checking into TRT. It’s just a small incision, made at the doctors office , & then the pellets are implanted under your skin through a type of “straw”.



I felt great on pellets, didn’t have any ups and downs. The procedure is exactly that


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 3, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> I felt great on pellets, didn’t have any ups and downs. The procedure is exactly that


the only downside is that it's literally a pain in the @$$ at the beginning, right?


----------



## JackAsserson (Aug 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> the only downside is that it's literally a pain in the @$$ at the beginning, right?


It’s not that bad. My ass is more sore from DHB than it was from the pellets. One week slightly sore then forget it


----------



## wallyd (Aug 3, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> I felt great on pellets, didn’t have any ups and downs. The procedure is exactly that


Like I said this was years ago, I’m sure they have gotten better with how the pellets are release d into your system.


----------



## IronDawg (Aug 3, 2022)

I remember back in the day we had to use finaplix pellets to get tren before it was a thing...and that sucked prepping for pinning....think Im good on pellets. I vote for TRT ice cream 🍦


----------



## Kraken (Aug 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> the only downside is that it's literally a pain in the @$$ at the beginning, right?


I would see the every several months visit to the Dr. office a bigger downside.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 4, 2022)

IronDawg said:


> I remember back in the day we had to use finaplix pellets to get tren before it was a thing...and that sucked prepping for pinning....think Im good on pellets. I vote for TRT ice cream 🍦


Haha, I used finplex cattle pellets also with Animals conversion kit and coffee filters


----------



## JackAsserson (Aug 5, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I would see the every several months visit to the Dr. office a bigger downside.


Eh 3 times a year.. 
the real downside is the out of pocket price


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 5, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> my friend who has them says you can't work out for a week or so; otherwise the exertion will force them out.


No I never heard that at all, they go under your muscle and sew the little incision back up. That’s ridiculous I’ve had them for like 6 months


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 5, 2022)

He said those were doc's instructions, upon initial insertion


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> He said those were doc's instructions, upon initial insertion


That’s strange I never heard that, they put them under the muscle and sew back up maybe doc was being extra precaution


----------



## JackAsserson (Aug 6, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> That’s strange I never heard that, they put them under the muscle and sew back up maybe doc was being extra precaution


They just told me to avoid lower body exercise and cardio. There have definitely been cases of the pellets protruding out, mostly dependent on whoever’s performing the procedure though


----------



## wallyd (Aug 6, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> They just told me to avoid lower body exercise and cardio. There have definitely been cases of the pellets protruding out, mostly dependent on whoever’s performing the procedure though


That doesn’t sound good at all.


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 6, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> They just told me to avoid lower body exercise and cardio. There have definitely been cases of the pellets protruding out, mostly dependent on whoever’s performing the procedure though


I stopped taking them pellets I paid 250$ for incision then 45$ a pellet 13 pellets it was like 750$ every 10 weeks, fuck that I switched doctors got Watson cyp but then he got greedy wanted to just talk and charge me 250$ for a visit


----------



## Alex Rathbone (Aug 12, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Went to the doctor to go over my blood results, testostorone is 500 , 21 male.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pellets? Ugh. That sounds horrible. Why is the doctor insisting on that?


Two weeks after using testosterone from vital herbal, i feel more focus at work. Im less tired and drowsy. I feel like i could do more at the gym, at work, at home, and playing with my kids. Would highly recommend it form  you!!


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 12, 2022)

Alex Rathbone said:


> Two weeks after using testosterone from vital herbal, i feel more focus at work. Im less tired and drowsy. I feel like i could do more at the gym, at work, at home, and playing with my kids. Would highly recommend it form  you!!



Hey, Alex.  Thanks for giving me an opportunity to use a new image I found.  It doesn't really fit, but...


----------

